# best way to approach a busy chef....



## subpop (Jan 14, 2002)

I want to get a starting job at a restaurant in my area first before heading off to a school so that I can try and get some practical experience. My question is though, how can I approach a busy exec chef to ask questions of them? What's the best time to do so and what would any of the chefs on this board think of someone just calling up or walking in to ask questions about the industry and jobs? thanks


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The best time to approach them is when they're not busy. This means between 2pm and 2:02pm, or between 10:30pm and 10:33pm. Why don't you ask your questions here?

Kuan


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

Of the two times offered by Kuan, I think that between end of lunch service and before dinner service is probably best.

My concern of approaching someone after dinner service is that his/her mood may be affected by how well the night went. If it was a good night, then the chef will be more amiable. However, if it was one of those nights that runners were dropping plates, waiters constantly changing orders, and the kitchen is in the weeds, then the chef may not want to talk to anyone.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Slow days not Friday or Sat.
**ask here, the answers you get will be better than what you'll get with a cold call.


----------

